# Migraines and the pill



## pacwest006 (May 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone out there has had any problems while on the pill with migraines with aura? I was on Yasmin but went to diane35. I think it was during this time on diane 35 that I develeped migraines with aura. From memory I don't think I had it with Yasmin but it may have been possible. One thing I know for sure is that while on Diane they were quite frequent. I went off the pill for a few months and didn't have any trouble at all. I thought I would give the pill another go but got the migraines again. I spoke with my dr who suggested a lower dose pill so am on microgynon 20. I did get a migraine in the first week of the new pill but hope that it was only due to the transition and that I will be ok. Has anyone else experienced the same thing and found it helpful going on lower dose pill?


----------

